# A new piece for our modular club



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's a new bridge being constructed for the modular club I belong to. No, I'm not the architect, I'm just the guy running the wires for this piece. 

All of the basic structure is made from 2" blue foam (obviously some structural members under that). The bricks are all hand carved in plaster and then painted. This is obviously still a work in progress, but what is there now is pretty impressive, I'm guessing this will certainly turn a head or two.  This is Harry Henning's work for the most part. As a size reference, the entire module is 8 foot wide.

There will be water, a road, a railroad, and a canal down at the bottom. More pictures to follow.


----------



## plandis (Oct 5, 2011)

the detail in the rock work is awesome! I would be afraid to guess on the hours into this. I wish there was a club out here close by. Sacramento is a two hour drive.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

I'd hate to be the next guy to unveil a new module at the club :laugh:. that is amazing work.


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Simply Stunning!!!!!


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

That is real nice looking


----------



## jaymack1 (Sep 17, 2012)

A+ on this one! Laughing, what does the back side look like?


----------



## stuart (Jun 12, 2010)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys, I'll pass them on to Harry. It's far from done, but it's coming along nicely. There are a lot of hours already into it, and many more to go.

As for the question of what does the back look like, when it's done it'll look just like the front, the stonework will be all around.

I was pretty impressed with what he can do with some foam and plaster.


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Is that a Miracle Blade Knife?
I bought that set at 3 am during am infomercial during college. 
Still have it to this day! Great set of knifes


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Not sure what the knife is, interesting looking tool.  I know Harry makes some of his cutting tools from standard kitchenware, but that one looks commercial.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Fabulous looking bridge!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It'll go out for it's maiden voyage next month, it'll be interesting to see what the folks coming to the show think of it.  Wait until you see it completed...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Give him another thumbs up from me John.:thumbsup:

What is the name of your club?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Ed, our club is the North Penn O Gaugers.

Harry will be happy that is work gets good reviews.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Harry should sell rubber impressions of that rockwork. It looks great. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Actually, he's making the big rocks using molds, don't know where he got them. I'm going to borrow them for some boulders, they're really nice when they're painted.

The brickwork, OTOH, is all hand crafted.


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Hennings was my go to store before I moved. Harry was always very kind to me and was always willing to help.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

In this case I'm talking about his son, though Harry is also a member of the club and has a couple of modules under construction.


----------



## Zeus-cat (Feb 5, 2011)

Gorgeous seems to be an understatement.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

For the next show, I'll be taking lots of pictures all around for posting, we should have a nice layout. It keeps growing, and hopefully we will have worked out all the wiring issues for next show. I've been hacking on all the modules fixing wiring.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Very Impressive!*

Gunrunner...where did Harry get the idea for the bridge...somewhere in Pennsylvania? Just a marvelous job!:thumbsup:


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

where'd the sniper kitty go?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

MacDaddy55 said:


> Gunrunner...where did Harry get the idea for the bridge...somewhere in Pennsylvania? Just a marvelous job!:thumbsup:


It's similar to a bridge in PA, and also another RR magazine cover bridge, don't know where that one is. He combined the ideas from the two designs.



broox said:


> where'd the sniper kitty go?


He's resting, he'll be back. I'm trying to convey an adult image.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Looks really good:thumbsup:


----------

